# نعم للمكسرات .. «لا» لرقائق البطاطا المقلية



## sara A (4 أغسطس 2009)

*«نعم» للمكسرات .. «لا» لرقائق البطاطا المقلية*​ 



 


*في المرة المقبلة وأثناء بحثك عن شيء ما تتناوله كوجبة خفيفة، توجه لالتهام بعض من المكسرات بدلا من رقائق البطاطا المقلية ـ وحاول أن تمضغ تلك المكسرات مضغا تاما! *​ 
*في دراسة لجامعة بيردو طلب الباحثون من المتطوعين تناول حفنة كبيرة من اللوز (بمقدار أونصتين ـ أي 56 غراما تقريبا) بين مرة وأخرى.*
*وشعر المتطوعون أكثر بالامتلاء، كما لم يشعروا بالجوع لفترة أطول، بعد أن قاموا بمضغ كل لقمة من المكسرات 40 مرة بدلا من 25 مرة أو 10 مرات (المجلة الأميركية للتغذية الإكلينيكية، مارس (آذار) 2009).*​ 
*ويبدو أن المضغ قد أدى إلى تحرير الدهون الصحية والعناصر الغذائية الأخرى التي كانت، بخلاف ذلك، ستمر عبر القناة الهضمية من دون أن يمسّها شيء.*​ 
*وهذه الدراسة واحدة من الدراسات التي تظهر أن المكسرات يمكنها أن تلعب دورها في تأمين صحة جيدة.*​ 
*



*​ 

*وعلى صعيد آخر فقد طلب باحثون في معهد الغذاء والتغذية في وارسو في بولندا من متطوعين مساعدتهم في تنفيذ اختبار من نوع آخر: تناول كيس يحتوي على نحو 5 أونصات (نحو 140 غراما) من شرائح البطاطا المقلية يوميا.*​ 
*وبعد مرور أربعة أسابيع، رصدت لديهم علامات تدل على حدوث الالتهاب مثل وجود اللبيوبروتين المنخفض الكثافة المتأكسد LDL وبروتين «سي ريأكتيف»، اللذين كانا في مستويات ملموسة أعلى من مستوياتهما قبل تناول المتطوعين للبطاطا المقلية (المجلة الأميركية للتغذية الإكلينيكية، مارس (آذار) 2009). *​ 
*وهذه الأشكال من الالتهابات التي رصدت لدى المتطوعين هي من الأنواع التي تقود إلى تصلب الشرايين، ويتكهن الباحثون بأن واحدا من العناصر السيئة في البطاطا ربما يكون الأكريلاميد، وهو مادة تتكون عند تعريض المواد الغنية بالكربوهيدرات، مثل البطاطا، إلى حرارة عالية.*​ 


 




*المصدر جريدة هو وهى*​


----------



## sara A (4 أغسطس 2009)

*المكسرات بصورة أكثر تفصيلا*​ 


 

*المكسرات (بالإنجليزية: Nut) هي بذور ولب النباتات التي قد تؤكل نيئة أو محمصة. وتشمل المكسرات أنواعا عديدة من البذور مثل اللوزوالأبو فروةوالفستق والجوز.*​ 

*اللوز:*​ 
*

*​ 
*فوائد اللوز: *​ 
*ويحتوى اللوز على قيمة غذائية عالية وله فوائد كثيرة ويدخل الزيت المستخرج من اللوز الحلو في صناعات تجميلية وصيدلانية فهو يطرى ويقوى الجلد الجاف ويهدىء الحكة ويسرع في شفاء الامراض الجلدية والحروق السطحية ويسكن الام الاذن الوسطى ويرمم غشاء الطبل إضافة إلى استخدامه في المعاجين العطرية والروائح و الحلوياتوالسكاكر ويمكن ان يوءكل طازجا اخضر وناضج .*
*ويسهم تناول ثمرة اللوز في تخفيض نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم ولبذورها الحلوة اثار مسكنة ومهدئة وملينة وهى مضادة للتشنج وللانيميا/فقر الدم/ ومرممة للنقص المعدنى في الجسم وتساعد على النوم الهادئ .*​ 
*توصل الباحثون في جامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية أن تناول اللوز يساعد في المحافظة على سلامة الأمعاء والقولون ويمنع ظهور الأمراض السرطانية فيها.*
*وجد الباحثون بعد تقسيم مجموعة من الفئران إلى 4 مجموعات ، بحيث اعطيت المجموعة الأولى من الفئران اللوز الكامل والثانية لوز خال من الدهون والثالثة أقراص من زيت اللوز والرابعة غذاء يخلو من اللوز لمدة 6 أشهر. ثم تم حقن جميع الفئران بمادة مسببة لسرطان القولون ، فوجد أن الفئران التي تغذت على اللوز الكامل حققت أفضل وقاية من أورام الأمعاء السرطانية. و تسعى معظم المناطق الشمالية الباردة لزيادة رقعة المزروعات اللوزية، يعتبر اللوز اليمني صاحب المرتبة الأولى في العالم من حيث جودته ومفعولة الصحي.*​ 

*الجوز:*​ 
*

*
*والجوز من المكسرات الفاخرة التي تستعمل في العديد من المأكولات ويدخل الجوز في صناعة الحلويات ويخلط مع المكسرات والفواكه المجففه وكذلك يستعمل في **المكدوس** الاكله الشهير في **سوريا** .*
*كما أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أن للجوز و المكسرات فوائد في خفض الكولسترول لما يحتويه من أحماض دهنية مفيدة* ​ 

*الكاجو:*​ 


​ 
*استعمالات و فوائد الكاجو الطبية :*​ 
*- يمتص حامض ( اسيد ) المعدة ، ويعالج القرحات المعدية والمعوية*
*- ينشط الطاقة الجنسية عند الرجل لاحتوائه على الزنك*
*- مخفض لطيف لمستوى السكر بالدم عند المصابين بمرض السكري في الدم*
*- وضع الزيت موضعيآ يعالج الثآليل ، الفطر الجلدي ، القرحات السرطانية (يجب استعمال الزيت بحذر وتحت اشراف طبيب )*
*- الحديد الموجود في الكاجو يكافح ضعف الدم الناتج عن نقص الحديد ، كما هو ضروري لنشاط الانزيمات الموجودة داخل الجسم*
*- المغنيزيوم يعطي الطاقة ويساعد نمو العظام ، كما هو ضروري لنشاط الاعصاب والدماغ*
*- الفوسفور ضروري لنمو العظم والاسنان ، ونشاط الدماغ و الأعصاب*
*- الزنك ضروري للهضم والاستقلاب*
*- السيلينيوم له تاثير مضاد للأكسدة يمنع السرطانات ويمنع الجلطات وامراض القلب وسكتات الدماغ*
*- الكاجو مصدر للبروتينات*
*- تحتوي على القليل من الدهن المشبع ( 13 غرامآ ) والكثير من الدهون غير المشبعة ( 50 غرامآ ) وهي ضرورية لنشاط الأنسجة والخلايا ، ولانتاج الطاقة ، ونشاط الاعصاب والدماغ ، وهو لا يحتوي على كوليسترول ، ويمكن استعماله بحكمة كمخفض للكوليستيرول بالدم*
*- الفيتامينات A ، D ، E تعمل مضادات للأكسدة والسرطانات وتزيد من مناعة الجسم*
*- يعتبر فاتح للشهية ، ومقوي جيد للاعصاب ، ومنشط ، ويبني العضلات والجسم ، ويتميز بنكهة رائعة*
*- المركبات الكيميائية في الكاجو تكافح فصائل البكتيريا Gram positive ( التي تتلون باللون الاحمر بعد صبغها بصبغة Gram ) المسؤولة عن تسوس الاسنان ، وتعالج الاصابة بالتهابات حب الشباب ، والبرص ، وهذه الزيوت موجودة في لب الكاجو وفي قشرة الكاجو *​ 

جوز الهند:​ 


​ 
*الأستعمالات:*
*جوز الهند له فوائد جمه وعظيمة منها أنه علاج لمرض الكلى وذلك لأن الماء الذي يشربه الشخص من جوز الهند يقوم بغسل الكلية والمسالك البوليه، وهو أيضاً علاج لمرض الربو. كما أن القشر الداخلي والذي يسمى "بالنارجيل" يستفاد منه بعد تفتيته في وصفات الطبيخ وفي صنع الحلويات أو وضعه عليها وأنواع الشوكولاته وغيرها.*​ 
*زيت جوز الهند:*​ 

*أحد أهم منتجات ثمرة النارجيل هو الزيت الفريد الذي يتم استخراجه واستخلاصه منها، والذي يتم عادة عن طريق تقشير الثمرة ثم فتحها للحصول على السائل الذي يوجد بداخلها وهو اللبن ثم يوضع في إناء عميق لمدة 24 ساعة مع تغطيته وبعد مرورها أو مرور 36 ساعة ينفصل الزيت بشكل طبيعى أو تلقائى ليكون بلونه الصافى الجميل ورائحته الشيقة ومذاقه الذيذ، وبهذا يتم الحصول على زيت مفيد لكافة الأغراض العلاجية والطهى. أما خواصه فهي:* 

*يحتوى هذا الزيت من 50% - 53% من حمض اللوريك، وهذا الحمض يوجد في لبن الثدى. *​
*لا يحتوى زيت جوز الهند على أية أحماض دهنية. *​
*يمكن تخزين زيت جوز الهند لفترة طويلة حيث أنه يحتوى على خواص طبيعية من * مضادات الأكسدة. *​
*أما فوائده فهي:*​
*زيت مرطب للجلد. *​
*زيت ملطف للشعر. *​
*مضاد لقشرة الرأس. *​
*مفيد في أغراض الطهى، حيث أن تركيبته الكيميائية لا تتحول إلى سلسلة من الأحماض الدهنية حتى عند التعرض لدرجات الحرارة العالية بخلاف باقى الزيوت الأخرى (زيوت الخضراوات). *​
*مساعد فعال في إنقاص الوزن بشكل طبيعى دون اللجوء إلى اتباع نظام غذائى خاص. *​
*مفيد لاضطرابات الجهاز الهضمى مثل داء كرون والتهاب القولون. *​
*مضاد لطفيليات الأمعاء. *​
*منشط لعملية التمثيل الغذائى عند مرضى الغدة الدرقية ويرفع من معدل درجات حرارة الجسم. *​
*من زيوت التدليك الشهيرة. *​
*إحدى المكونات التي تدخل في تصنيع الصابون الطبيعى ومنتجات العناية بالجلد والشعر. *​
*غنى بحمض اللوريك وهذا الحمض مضاد للفيروسات والبكتريا. *​
*مساعد في علاج مرض الكلى والمسالك البوليه، *​
*يساعد في علاج مرض الربو *​
*يستخرج منه مواد تدخل في علاجات مرض الإيدز والسرطان. *​
*مجدد للطاقة في جسم الإنسان لاحتوائه على سلسلة من ثلاثى الجلسريد*​
الفول السودانى:​ 



​ 
*هو مفيد للإنسان والحيوان والتربة، فبذوره: تحتوي على :*
*نسبة عالية من الزيت تصل إلى 40-60%*
*نسبة من البروتين تبلغ 16-28%*
*بعض الفيتامينات الهامة*
*بعض المعادن*
*وأحماض يحتاجها جسم الإنسان.*
*يحضر منه زبدة وغذاء جيد غني بالبروتينات وكل 30جرام يعطينا 188 سعر حراري و4,8 جرام بروتين و7,2 جرام كربوهيدرات ودهون 14,8 جرام وألياف 2,5جرام . ومصدر جيد للماعنيسيوم .وبه حامض Alpha-linolenic acid من الأحماض الدهنية . لهذا يفيد في ورم البروستاتا . وهذا الحامض موجود بكثرة في المكسرات **كالكاشيووكل** أنواع **الجوز** وفي بذر **الكتان* .
*يستخدم زيت الفول السوداني للطهي لأنه دسم ، كما يستخدم الفول السوداني كعلف للحيوانات /كسبة/ بعد استخراج الزيت من بذوره، أو يستخدم كعلف أخضر للحيوانات /دريس/ من عروشه الخضراء، وهذه الأعلاف بمجموعها تستسيغها الحيوانات كثيراً.*
*تدخل بذور الفول السوداني في صناعات عديدة بعد تمليحها وتحميصها كالحلويات ، الزبدة ، الحلاوة الطحينية، كما يساعد هذا النبات على تحسين التربة وإعادة خصوبتها المفقودة حيث يزودها بالآزوت والمواد العضوية إذا دخل في الدورة الزراعية للأرض خاصة بعد زراعتها بمحصول مجهد تفقد فيه الأرض خصوبتها.*​ 

*البندق:*​ 


​ 
*غنى بالفيتامينات (أ . ب ) ويوصف البندق للمصابين *​ 
*بالسكر والسل والصرع وإلتهاب المسالك البوليه .*​ 

عين الجمل :​ 





*يقلل من خطر الأصابة بامراض القلب *
*ويقوى الجهاز الهضمى* ​ 
الزبيب :​ 




​ 
*يقوى المعدة والكبد والطحال ويلين البطن* ​ 

*الفستق:*​ 
*

*​ 
*يقوى الذاكرة ويفيد مرضى القلب أما الزيت المستخرج منه له فوائد طبية متعددة*​ 


*أبو فروة أو الكستناء:*​ 
*

*​ 
*له قيمة غذائية عالية: يحتوى على بروتينات أو دهنيات وأنواع متعددة من السكريات وبه ألياف غذائية وعدد كبير من العناصر المعدنية مثل الحديد والمنجنيز والفسفور والبوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم والكبريت والصوديوم والكالسيوم .**كما يحتوى على عدد كبير من الفيتامينات مثل B1, B2,b3,c*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا سارة

موضوع  متكامل

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااا
ميرسى يا سارة 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## sara A (10 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا سارة
> 
> موضوع متكامل
> 
> ...


 *ميرسى كتير يا كليمو*
*وشكرا على التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (10 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه ​
> 
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


*ميرسى كتير يا كوكو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (10 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااا​*
> *ميرسى يا سارة *
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 *ميرسى كتير يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجملية و الصور اللي تفتح النفس
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Ferrari (10 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع كامل ومفيد جداً

شكراً سارة على الموضوع الجميل

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

الصراحة موضوع لذيذ اوي .....قبل ما يكون معلومة مفيدة ...الصراحة شوية صور من الكتاب زي مابيقولو وشوية معلومات في السليم​


----------



## sara A (12 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات الجملية و الصور اللي تفتح النفس*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
*ميرسى يا ماجد*
*منورنى دايما بمشاركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (12 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> موضوع كامل ومفيد جداً​
> شكراً سارة على الموضوع الجميل​
> الرب يعوضك​


 
*ميرسى ليك يا فيرارى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (12 أغسطس 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> الصراحة موضوع لذيذ اوي .....قبل ما يكون معلومة مفيدة ...الصراحة شوية صور من الكتاب زي مابيقولو وشوية معلومات في السليم​


 
*ميرسى كتير *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

